# 2-tier Kitchen Island



## ncoppola09

I need some help here. We ordered cabinets from home depot, sat down with the kitchen designer and our dimensions and put this kitchen together. My plan calls for a 2 tier island with the dishwasher and sink on lower tier and stools for the higher tier. This is a 5ft island. I never knew that the second tier had to be built, it is not included with the cabinets. My cabinets are maple with a vanilla bean glaze (they are painted) so how would this second tier be built to look like it is part of the original base of the island?


----------



## Rehabber

Custom work can be done by any competent cabinet shop. You might even get a better price on the whole job. :yes:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I second the previous reply. 

If a customer called me in for such a predicament. We would get together and layout the exact design and dimensions. Then take those designs and one of the cabinet doors to my Cabinet maker and have him create an exact match (Finished wood) and etc.... of what was needed. 

Done it many times ....

Last job like this: Created a lower cabinet vanity for a bar sink to match the existing bar itself. 
Result: Looks like they both came from the same manufacturer...a perfect match.


----------



## dadswrx

Build the knee wall using 2x materials and/or plywood. Then wrap and trim it out with matching materials (plywood veneer, 1x's, trim, corbels, etc...) purchased from the original cabinet supplier through Home Depot. It will match very well.

Mike


----------



## Zel1

We built something similar with Home Depot cabinets. Bear with me, and I'll try to either post a picture or link. Ok, looks like it worked. We built a box from 1x pine that sits on the top of the lower tier, then added lag bolts through the lower piece of 3/4 plywood and down through the pine box. The counter was laminated after the wood was installed. On the back of the whole island, we used beadboard painted to match the beadboard on the lower walls, baseboard molding and decorative shelf supports. As you can see, I also added electrical outlets in the island. Best of luck!


----------



## KUIPORNG

*very nice kitchen Island*

we are looking for something like that.... but looks like they don't sell ready made like that.... there is no 2 tier ready made kitchen island I can find from store or internet....

may be we have to go through the custom made headache...

if anyone tell me a way to get somthing like that in Toronto, it is greatly appreciated....


----------



## yummy mummy

Here is a photo of my kitchen island that was custom made a little differently than the other one that is posted, just to give you another idea of an island.
http://i9.tinypic.com/35leskp.jpg
http://i12.tinypic.com/47ad2k3.jpg


----------



## KUIPORNG

*Excellant island*



yummy mummy said:


> Here is a photo of my kitchen island that was custom made a little differently than the other one that is posted, just to give you another idea of an island.
> http://i9.tinypic.com/35leskp.jpg
> http://i12.tinypic.com/47ad2k3.jpghttp://i12.tinypic.com/47ad2k3.jpg


 
could you tell me approx. how much this island cost you.... I will ask you the next question if it is not out of our range.... i.e. where to go do somthing like that...

Thanks....


----------



## Zel1

That one that yummy posted is very nice! 

I highly doubt you will find something in a store with the 2nd level already made. I think its either make it yourself, or have a contractor make it for you, IMO. It really isnt too difficult to make yourself, you will just have to let your counter top guy know how you want the top to look as far as the overhang, both in and out.


----------



## yummy mummy

*kuiporng*

The island was part of the whole price for the kitchen.
It was not separate.
We had a custom cabinet maker do it for us, based on the design that I gave him.


The kitchen cost us $13,000 complete with granite. The island was stained a darker stain than the cabinets, which were natural because I wanted to go with a clean streamlined look.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

yummy mummy said:


> The island was part of the whole price for the kitchen.
> It was not separate.
> We had a custom cabinet maker do it for us, based on the design that I gave him.
> 
> 
> The kitchen cost us $13,000 complete with granite. The island was stained a darker stain than the cabinets, which were natural because I wanted to go with a clean streamlined look.


 
Is that in U.S. $$$ or CAN. $$$?


----------



## KUIPORNG

DIY on island.... for me is close to impossible... I still trying very hard to convince my wife to DIY on the laminate floor which will be happening in a couple of weeks.... for island... this is no way in her mind for the whole wide world... thanks Yummy Mummy for the info anyway... your kitchen is so beatiful....


----------



## yummy mummy

*kuiporng*

Thanks kuiporng.

I am really enjoying my kitchen, as before, I had a really small kitchen that was made in l942.
So I really do love the new conveniences.

I am sure you can do a nice island yourself.


----------



## yummy mummy

*atlantic*

That amount is in Canadian dollars.
I'm from Toronto, Ontario Canada (have you ever been to Toronto?)

The kitchen is rather small compared to some. It's L shaped. 
12 feet by 5 feet. And the island is 7 feet by 3 feet.

It is maple veneer. (All maple would have been too pricey).
But I really do love it. It is very easy to clean, and really strong.

I need your opinion on something.
I had this house built 3 years ago. It was gutted completely, with just two walls remaining on either side of the house (so that we did not have to go in 4 feet (bylaw).

The square footage is 2,032 square feet, (not including basement).
I have three bedroom. Master ensuite with jacuzzi, separate glass shower, limestone tiles. Veneer dark stain cabinetry. The other bathroom has bathtub with shower, sink, toilet with limestone tiles in shower and floor. 

There is 3/4" hardwood flooring (oak) throughout the whole house, (kitchen, livingroom, dining,family room, oak staircase and all 3 bedrooms and hallway.)
Kitchen, is (as described).
Powder room on main floor, has slate tiles. 
Limestone on entrance.

The outside is all stucco with moulding.
Small deck in the back.
No landscaping

It cost me $250,000.

Would you say that that price is a reasonable amount that I paid for what I got? 

Given what other people are paying now for their homes around here, it seems that I did pretty good.
What do you think?

(Or did I get royally ripped off?) :laughing: 

I was happy with contractor. There were some things that could have had more attention, but overall I was happy.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

yummy mummy said:


> That amount is in Canadian dollars.
> I'm from Toronto, Ontario Canada (have you ever been to Toronto?)
> 
> The kitchen is rather small compared to some. It's L shaped.
> 12 feet by 5 feet. And the island is 7 feet by 3 feet.
> 
> It is maple veneer. (All maple would have been too pricey).
> But I really do love it. It is very easy to clean, and really strong.
> 
> I need your opinion on something.
> I had this house built 3 years ago. It was gutted completely, with just two walls remaining on either side of the house (so that we did not have to go in 4 feet (bylaw).
> 
> The square footage is 2,032 square feet, (not including basement).
> I have three bedroom. Master ensuite with jacuzzi, separate glass shower, limestone tiles. Veneer dark stain cabinetry. The other bathroom has bathtub with shower, sink, toilet with limestone tiles in shower and floor.
> 
> There is 3/4" hardwood flooring (oak) throughout the whole house, (kitchen, livingroom, dining,family room, oak staircase and all 3 bedrooms and hallway.)
> Kitchen, is (as described).
> Powder room on main floor, has slate tiles.
> Limestone on entrance.
> 
> The outside is all stucco with moulding.
> Small deck in the back.
> No landscaping
> 
> It cost me $250,000.
> 
> Would you say that that price is a reasonable amount that I paid for what I got?
> 
> Given what other people are paying now for their homes around here, it seems that I did pretty good.
> What do you think?
> 
> (Or did I get royally ripped off?) :laughing:
> 
> I was happy with contractor. There were some things that could have had more attention, but overall I was happy.


First off, when you said that you had all that work done on your kitchen for $13K...I knew that had to be CAN. $....beacuse at $13K US...that would have been a a good deal...I'm sure that the rates have risen sinse you did your kitchen...

on the $250K remodel...again, I will assume that is CAN $ ..3 years ago for that size house. - 
Just so you know, there is no set standard for remodeling by SF...because of people's taste. If you went all high end, then you can spend alot in 2000 SF of space...

...About 3 years ago, we did a remodel on a similar sized house (Enlarged it's size...100 %)...
...all custom with composite deck, lots of field stone inside and out, custom built ins, farmer's porch, etc ......cost $280K U.S. ...

So, again...a remodel of a 2000 +sf home can cost $100K ........ or it can cost $500K ...or it can cost even more... it all depends on what you do with the space and what materials you end up using...


----------



## yummy mummy

*atlantic*

Thanks Atlantic.

I do realize it all depends on what you want in it.

I think I did ok with it.


Thanks again.


----------



## coyotehills

*2-tier island*

Here are some construction photos of an island I made a couple of years ago for customer. The only area for stools is at the end of the 'L'

http://www.csprep.com/images/island1.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island2.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island3.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island4.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island5.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island6.jpg
http://www.csprep.com/images/island7.jpg

Hope it helps and gives idea as to what can be done.


----------



## HAASEMAN2003

*Island*

I used a 2x6 along the back side of the cabinets then skinned the whole thing with ¼ inch maple. I also insolated between the 2x6’s for sound when the kids stick their feet back there. On the sides I also skinned with ¼ “ and run it past the 2x6’s. In the front of the cabinet I carefully put the iron on veneer maple to get the finished edge. I removed the existing veneer with a razor blade and used a wider piece to cover the whole area. You could just try to cover the ¼ “ but I didn’t want the seam. I also purchased maple corbels for strength.





















http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w90/haaseman2003/Feb06_0006.jpg


----------



## KUIPORNG

I heard doing furniture (island is an example) is more difficult than general renovation.... so even though I almost finish renovating the basement... making an island is still out of reach in my mind.... I did make a book case for my 2 years old before... it is very useful and handy... but in terms of look.... I wouldn't want to comment on it...


----------



## HAASEMAN2003

*Playing around*

We all start some where and all have stuff that we can look back on. In the end it is all fun. I don't know if someone else would like some of the stuff that I have done. It is mine and I have alot of fun playing around with it. I am a computer system administrator not a finish carpenter. If my Boss (Wife) is happy with it thats all that matters. I have started over plenty of times. gets alittle expensive but fun.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I bet you don't have babies running around you in circle to allow you have this luxury use of time....


----------



## jones

I need to know how high the 2-tier island should be for a bar stool to fit comfortably . Thanks Jones


----------



## jones

How high should the 2-tier island be if you have the sink on the lower portion and you want bar stools?


----------



## Jeekinz

My bar is 32" to the work surface and 45" to the bar top surface.

My island is 36" to the top of the work surface and 42" to the top of the eating surface.

I'm 5'9" and work at the butcher block top on my island every day. It could be 2" higher. The height of the island is great for eating on. The bar is a tad too high to be comfortable to eat at.


----------



## anderson79

*Attaching wall*



coyotehills said:


> Here are some construction photos of an island I made a couple of years ago for customer. The only area for stools is at the end of the 'L'
> 
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island1.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island2.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island3.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island4.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island5.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island6.jpg
> http://www.csprep.com/images/island7.jpg
> 
> Hope it helps and gives idea as to what can be done.


 
This is the same kind of island we would like to build in our new kitchen. Can you let me know first what is the knee wall made out of (2x4 or 2x6). And how did you attach the knee wall to the floor? Did you just screw it down to the floor. Was that enough strenght?


----------



## Ron6519

All you have to do is order some finished 3/4" stock from the cabinet company and let the contractor fabricate the upper tier. How it's made depends on what configuration you chose for the stool side.
Ron


----------

